# My Propel Advanced SL



## MiguePropelSL (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi im very new in this forum, just want to share some pics from yesterday, just get my new Propel SL with Sram Force 22 and Sram S60 wheels (kind Sram lover).
Also a pic of my bro propel and old tcr at home.


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kukula (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I too am eagerly awaiting for my Propel. Hoping to get hold of it before the cold season so I can try it.


----------



## daponik (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice bike! I'm a Propel Advanced SL owner also and I absolutely love it. Only difference is that I'm a Shimano guy...


----------



## MiguePropelSL (Mar 4, 2014)

daponik said:


> Nice bike! I'm a Propel Advanced SL owner also and I absolutely love it. Only difference is that I'm a Shimano guy...


Hahaaha... how do feel about the Propel vs your old bike? use have a TCR Advanced and was much nervious bike on sprints... the propel its stiff but confort! i only have used for 3 days, only 220kms but love it... tomorrow i will me a 150kms ride so i will know if its really confort or not...


----------

